#  > Dating >  > Man zoekt Vrouw >  serieuze dame

## rachid35

Salaam dames,ik wil het kort maar krachtig houden en zoek een betrouwbare gelovige dame die iets moois wil opbouwen.Heb je interesse pm mij,dan kan ik meer over mezelf vertellen.

----------


## Riffia Riffia

Salaam Rachid, je bericht spreekt mijn wel aan...ik ben een gescheiden vrouw en ben 30 jaar, voor meer intresse pm me maar Groet.

----------


## ilham-2014

salam walikom rachid,ik ben 27 jr en ik ben van antwerpen en jij dan????

----------


## almuslim

Salaam alaikom. Kun je mij berichten.

----------


## rachid35

up up

----------


## rachid35

up up

----------


## rachid35

up up

----------


## rachid35

up up

----------


## X Mimi X

Salam ou halikom,

Nog steeds op zoek?

----------


## rachid35

up up

----------


## rachid35

up up

----------


## Soumie

Pm mij

----------


## rachid35

up up

----------


## rachid35

up up

----------


## rachid35

up up

----------


## rachid35

up up

----------


## rachid35

Up up

----------


## faat1

ik ben 35 up rachidje waar wacht je op

----------


## rachid35

Up up

----------


## rachid35

Up up

----------


## Ouass

Salaam ben 35 jaar en genteresseerd

----------


## Fulloption24

wat doe je up up bhel shi mongooltje je hebt maorkkaanse vrouwen die reageren op je bericht koester dat. en gedraag je als een man en geef ze een serieuze reactie met je up upp alsof je nooit sjans krijgt in je leven

----------


## rachid35

Up up

----------


## rachid35

Up up

----------


## rachid35

Up up

----------


## rachid35

Up up

----------


## rachid35

Up up

----------


## rachid35

Up up

----------


## rachid35

Up up

----------


## rachid35

Up up

----------


## rachid35

Up up

----------

